# Northern Spring Tillage



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Univ. of Minn. professor says keep your tillage to a minimum to conserve water this spring.

Regards, Mike

Make Seedbed Preparation Goal of Spring Tillage


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm, I better tell the earth worms to tone it down then.


----------

